# Where to get info



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I want to make some calls. Does anyone know where I could get diagrams and measurements for box and slate calls? I like wood working so why not mix two things I enjoy.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Go to the store with a measuring tape


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

http://www.customcalls.com/ go here


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Clyde.


----------

